# Jacknic's show photo



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I received "Pedro's" show photo in the mail Fri night, just wanted to share --
Am Ch/UKC Grch Countryside Vote For Me! I'm still thrilled.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Beutiful picture of Pedro! 

Congratulations and Merry Christmas!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic picture - he is so handsome. You must be so proud - congratulations on your new champion!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely

How did he get the moniker Pedro? From Countryside vote for me? Not Napoleon Dynamite?


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*You can tell by your smile!*

How absolutely thrilled you were! And he's a magnificant poodle too!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Congratulations!_:congrats: What a wonderful accomplishment, your Pedro looks like a standout winner!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

pretty boy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a very handsome dog. Terrific picture! Congratulations again!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

truelovepoodles said:


> Lovely
> 
> How did he get the moniker Pedro? From Countryside vote for me? Not Napoleon Dynamite?


Absolutely --LOL 
I bought him in 2008 when the election was going on, and didn't want to take the chance of naming him after the looser!!
Thanks everyone, I think when I get his CH certiticate I will cry, so far I have just been too happy!!!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Very Happy for you. Annie was my first, don't think I'll ever forget it.
Your boy is lovely, very well presented and you have every right to be incredibly proud of yourself and him!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

_*Congrats*_! He's a beautiful boy!  
:whoo: :first: :beerclank:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

So happy for you. He is stunning and you must be busting with joy!


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful Boy! Congrats to you!!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

How wonderful ... and a great picture to remember it by!!!!


----------

